# More Romney News



## CJIS

Other thread keeps giving me an error when I try to post in it.

The Associated Press
See realtime coverage 
*Romney counters notion he bullied gay classmates*
The Associated Press - ‎1 hour ago‎

By KASIE HUNT, AP - 1 minute ago WASHINGTON (AP) - Mitt Romney apologized Thursday for "stupid" high school pranks that may have gone too far and moved quickly to stamp out any notion that he bullied schoolmates because they were gay.
Related Mitt Romney » 
Romney Apologizes After Report He Bullied Fellow StudentSan Francisco Chronicle
Does it matter if Mitt Romney was a bully in high school? (+video)Christian Science Monitor
http://www.masscops.com/news/more?pz=1&cf=all&topic=n&ncl=d7AInlgVkVDeaRM6o1YTpep2d38NM
Related Mitt Romney »


----------



## adroitcuffs

Gotta love how "deep" the liberal media goes to get dirt on a Republican. I'm not saying one's behaviour in high school is completely irrelevant, but seriously, digging up high school dirt on a 64-year-old man? Funny how they didn't do this much "digging" on the obamessiah.... 


*****


----------



## 7costanza

They did the complete opposite , they buried and covered up stories that would have sunk any R candidate. Funny how the siister of the kid doesnt remember the so called inciident. Even if he did do it does it compare to being friends with Bill Ayers ? Sitting in the racist America hating preachers front pew for 20 yrs, his use of cocaine, picture of the POTUS smoking pot? Etc etc etc Its very hard to win when the msm is corrupt.


----------



## CJIS

Politico
See realtime coverage 
*Mitt Romney uses Jimmy Carter as campaign weapon*
Politico - ‎May 12, 2012‎

FORT LUPTON, Colo. - For President Barack Obama, Mitt Romney is an obvious throwback to another era - a stiff Father Knows Best-type who straps the dog to the station wagon and marries his high-school sweetheart.
Related Mitt Romney » California gay marriage ban overturned » Cranbrook » 
Romney says he's different person since CranbrookSouth Bend Tribune
Mitt Romney Speaks Out of Both Sides of Mouth on Auto BailoutMarietta Times
Featured:Romney apologizes for high school 'teasing'CNN (blog)
Highly Cited:Mitt Romney's prep school classmates recall pranks, but also troubling incidentsWashington Post
Opinion:Rewriting history: Romney tries to have it both ways on the car bailoutPittsburgh Post Gazette
In Depth:Mitt Romney's 'hijinks' seen as bullying todayUSA TODAY
http://www.masscops.com/news/more?pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&topic=n&ncl=ds8ZTwSIohTdHmM58eG9RH3QVoxHM
Related Mitt Romney » California gay marriage ban overturned » Cranbrook » 









Daily Beast
See realtime coverage 
*With Or Without Romney, DC A Mormon Stronghold*
WDSU New Orleans - ‎2 hours ago‎

By Dan GilgoffCNN (CNN) -- A few hundred Mormons filed into a chapel just outside the Washington Beltway one recent Sunday to hear a somewhat unusual presentation: an Obama administration official recounting his conversion to Mormonism.
Related Mitt Romney » Mormon » 
With or without Romney, DC a surprising Jewish stronghold.CNN (blog)
Prominent Mormon leadersWashington Post
In Depth:Biographer Recounts Romneys Many Trips to Mormon Church to Discuss Social IssuesDaily Beast
http://www.masscops.com/news/more?pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&topic=n&ncl=dPQz56tzgsVqp3MkfLy-QJ5JotHeM
Related Mitt Romney » Mormon » 









Mediaite
See realtime coverage 
*Watch Josh Romney Get Booed Off The Stage By Ron Paul Supporters In Arizona*
Mediaite - ‎1 hour ago‎

by James Crugnale | 2:12 pm, May 13th, 2012 While campaigning for his father at the Arizona Republican Party convention on Saturday, Josh Romney got drowned out by boos by Ron Paul supporters and was forced to leave the stage.


----------



## CJIS

Christian Science Monitor
See realtime coverage 
*Obama ad depicts Mitt Romney as job-killing 'vampire.' Over the top?*
Christian Science Monitor - ‎20 minutes ago‎

Obama's new 'Steel' ad picks up themes of vanquished Romney GOP rivals - that Mitt Romney is not a job creator but a job killer.


----------



## LGriffin

*Romney giving up on home state of Massachusetts*

BELMONT, Mass. (AP) - Don't bet on Mitt Romney winning his home state of Massachusetts. Or even trying.
Romney was never a hero in the liberal bastion, and aides say there are other ways he can win the White House without the 11 electoral votes the state offers.
The fact that Romney likely cannot win Massachusetts - and probably won't even make a play for it - illustrates the degree to which his currying favor with conservative Republicans in GOP presidential primaries has alienated the moderate base that launched his political career.
Romney aides argue that it would be a waste of money to compete in a state Obama carried by 25%age points in 2008.
Meanwhile, Michigan, where Romney was born and raised, offers Republicans a bit more hope.
http://www.cbs3springfield.com/story/18437715/romney-giving-up-on-home-state-of-massachusetts


----------



## Meat Eater

I think there is a lot of people in this state to afraid to say who their going to vote for. Romney may not win in this state but I think he has a chance. I've been shocked by quit a few people who loved Obama in 2008 and now they can't stand him.


----------



## kwflatbed

Romney breaks out debt clock...

Group Weighs Hard-Line Attack on Obama...


----------



## Guest

*Gallup poll: Romney's 'favorable' rating jumps*

Mitt Romney's public image appears to be rebounding.

A new Gallup poll finds 50 percent of Americans polled have a "favorable" view of the presumptive Republican nominee-an 11-point jump since February. According to Gallup, that's the highest favorable rating the poll has recorded since they began tracking opinions about Romney in 2006.

Romney's favorable rating is 2 points lower than that of President Barack Obama-which currently sits at 52 percent. But more Americans view Obama unfavorably: 46 percent, compared to Romney's 41 percent.

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/gallup-poll-romney-favorable-rating-jumps-183950373.html


----------



## CJIS

Sydney Morning Herald
See realtime coverage 
*Romney: American kids get 'third-world education'*
CBS News - ‎16 minutes ago‎

WASHINGTON - Charging that American students are getting a "third-world education" under President Barack Obama, Republican presidential challenger Mitt Romney on Wednesday proposed a voucher-style system that could significantly alter the public ...


----------



## CJIS

AFP
See realtime coverage 
*Mitt Romney's losing gamble on Donald Trump*
Washington Post - ‎29 minutes ago‎

Late last week Mitt Romney's campaign unveiled its latest fundraising gambit: Donate just $3 and you are eligible to have dinner with reality star Donald Trump - and, oh, yeah, the former Massachusetts governor will be there, too.


----------



## CJIS

The Guardian
See realtime coverage 
*Romney iPhone app misspells 'America' to Web's delight*
Written by

Doug Gross
in 681 Google+ circles
CNN International - ‎44 minutes ago‎

By Doug Gross, CNN A typo on a new mobile app from the Romney campaign was the butt of jokes on social media on Wednesday. (CNN) -- It's probably not the kind of thing voters will use to choose the leader of the free world.


----------



## HistoryHound

CJIS said:


> The Guardian
> See realtime coverage
> *Romney iPhone app misspells 'America' to Web's delight*
> Written by
> 
> Doug Gross
> in 681 Google+ circles
> CNN International - ‎44 minutes ago‎
> 
> By Doug Gross, CNN A typo on a new mobile app from the Romney campaign was the butt of jokes on social media on Wednesday. (CNN) -- It's probably not the kind of thing voters will use to choose the leader of the free world.


He's just trying to appeal to the common folk. You know the ones that couldn't find America on a map of North America.


----------



## CJIS

Forbes
See realtime coverage 
*Romney campaign says possible email hack is being investigated*
ABC News - ‎3 minutes ago‎

DALLAS-Has Mitt Romney's personal email been hacked? Gawker reported Tuesday that it had been contacted by someone who claimed to have hacked into the Republican presidential nominee's personal Hotmail account.









CTV.ca
See realtime coverage 
*Romney Courts Hispanics by Assailing Obama on Economy*
Bloomberg - ‎52 minutes ago‎

Mitt Romney, working to chip away at President Barack Obama's advantage among a crucial voting bloc, blamed him for rising joblessness and poverty rates plaguing Hispanic Americans and said that in the White House he would improve their lot.


----------



## CJIS

New York Times
See realtime coverage 
*Becerra Attacks Romney's Latino Outreach*
Fox News - ‎16 minutes ago‎

NEW YORK - In a Fox News Latino exclusive, Juan Williams speaks with Congressman Xavier Becerra, a California Democrat, about Latino support, President Obama's immigration record, Mitt Romney's new ad aimed at Latinos, and much more.


----------



## IrishCop

He is not doing so well in the United Kingdom,

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/british-media-hammer-romney-olympic-comments-103800909.html


----------



## HistoryHound

IrishCop said:


> He is not doing so well in the United Kingdom,
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/british-media-hammer-romney-olympic-comments-103800909.html


They're not voting for OUR president.


----------



## IrishCop

HistoryHound said:


> They're not voting for OUR president.


Yes, but YOUR president needs to walk the world stage with other world leaders and so far 'Mitt The Twit' isn't doing so good.

More news reports,

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/...ael-looking-reset-foreign-trip-200740694.html


----------



## kwflatbed

*( More Balls Than OBAMA)*

*Romney Would Back Israeli Strike on Iran, Adviser Says*


Romney would back Israeli strike against Iran to try and prevent Tehran from obtaining nukes, adviser says


----------



## HistoryHound

IrishCop said:


> Yes, but YOUR president needs to walk the world stage with other world leaders and so far 'Mitt The Twit' isn't doing so good.
> 
> More news reports,
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/...ael-looking-reset-foreign-trip-200740694.html


You're right. I suppose Romney should just go to every country bowing to their leaders and apologizing like the current POTUS. It's not like he has no idea how to pull off a successful Olympics and he has a right to voice his opinion. If the Brits got their nickers in a twist over that, well that's just too bad. Oh and "Mitt the Twit" and condemnation from the Sun, I'm sure he's back in his hotel crying his eyes out over that one. Maybe he could smooth things over by giving the queen an iPod or the prime minister a boxed set of DVDs.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Romney Slams Iran on Israel Visit*


_AP_
Presidential candidate Mitt Romney visits the Western Wall in Jerusalem while voicing his support for Israel, saying he has a 'zero tolerance' policy toward Iran obtaining nukes and would respect an Israeli decision to strike Tehran.
*Romney Allows Reporters to Cover Israeli Fundraiser*


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> He is not doing so well in the United Kingdom,
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/british-media-hammer-romney-olympic-comments-103800909.html


I couldn't possibly care less what the citizens of another country think about AMERICAN political candidates, and in any case, Sky News is a socialist media outlet that I have absolutely no respect for....if they're "hammering" Romney, I would wear that like a badge of honor if I were Mitt.

I also couldn't possibly care less who is in the running to be the next British Prime Minister. As I tell nosy people while I'm working, "Worry about yourself".


----------



## IrishCop

Delta784 said:


> I couldn't possibly care less what the citizens of another country think about AMERICAN political candidates, and in any case, Sky News is a socialist media outlet that I have absolutely no respect for....if they're "hammering" Romney, I would wear that like a badge of honor if I were Mitt.
> 
> I also couldn't possibly care less who is in the running to be the next British Prime Minister. As I tell nosy people while I'm working, "Worry about yourself".


Don't take it personal -- it's just a news report.

I don't have much time for any of this generation of politicians, no matter what country but I take an interest in world politics and events. I am after all an IrishCop from Australia posting on an American based law enforcement website.

My view on your up-coming election is that you don't have much to chose from, the same applies to Australia, Ireland and the UK........................................


----------



## Meat Eater

The security company fell way short of security guards for the games. Romney said he it was disconcerting they fell short of their goal. If the games were here and we couldn't fill the security jobs wouldn't it be disconcerting? I could give a rats ass what other countries think about Romney.

IrishCop, I was typing when you posted your last comment. My post wasn't directed at you personally.


----------



## 7costanza

The fact you called him "Mitt the twit" and then say "hey im just posting news" "dont take it personal" tells us everything about YOU. How many posts about Barry the Socialist did you make in regards to your concern about the " the World Stage " when he bowed to a King or his apology tour or when he said he thought Israel should go back the the 67 Borders Treaty, let me guess ZERO.


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> Don't take it personal -- it's just a news report.
> 
> I don't have much time for any of this generation of politicians, no matter what country but I take an interest in world politics and events. I am after all an IrishCop from Australia posting on an American based law enforcement website.
> 
> My view on your up-coming election is that you don't have much to chose from, the same applies to Australia, Ireland and the UK........................................


Like I said, I don't care about the opinions of non-Americans about the upcoming election, the same as I don't care about the next election in your country.

Worry about yourself and your own affairs, we'll manage our affairs.


----------



## kwflatbed

After 'Halftime in America' flap, Eastwood backs Romney

Clint Eastwood just made Mitt Romney's day.
Appearing at a fundraiser at the Sun Valley Resort in Idaho, the Hollywood legend and Oscar winning actor and director endorsed the presumptive GOP nominee.
When asked by reporters outside the event why he's supporting the former Massachusetts Governor, Eastwood said, "Because I think the country needs a boost somewhere."

Read more: http://politics.blogs.foxnews.com/2012/08/03/after-halftime-america-flap-eastwood-backs-romney#ixzz22Zr70JiK​

*Romney demands Reid come clean about attacks*

- VIDEO: Reid abusing his power?


----------



## 7costanza

Wondering what the opinions of General Patraeus are for VP?


----------



## IrishCop

This man has also got some strong opinions,

http://www.silverbearcafe.com/private/07.12/television.html


----------



## topcop14

http://videos.mediaite.com/embed/player/?content=4NX4CC2B2RSXHXYQ&layout=&content_type=content_item&playlist_cid=&media_type=video&read_more=1&widget_type_cid=svp]http://videos.mediaite.com/embed/pl...ia_type=video&read_more=1&widget_type_cid=svp
Unreal !!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Typical lib back peddling when called to the carpet by the redhead in glasses. Starts attempting to find similarities with the republican party now from those 30 plus years ago... Liberalism TRULY is a mental disorder.


----------



## 7costanza

Im not going to write this long post about this subject, ( unless of course some lib wants me to prove them wrong then i will HAPPILY) BUT the Republican Party has done more for African Americans over our history than Democrats and thats a fuckin FACT. From Lincoln, to MLK being a registered (R) to the Civil Rights movement when more (R)s voted for it then ( (D)s,. just take a look it how common it was to have actual white supremacists in their party, people like Robert Byrd and George Wallace who had a white supremacist named Asa Carter ( the guy who wrote The Outlaw Josey Wales under his pen name Bedford Carter) as his speech writer. Before any of you libs even try to question my facts go to some research, read a fuckin book, its a fact. Start with a little book called Myth and Hypocrisy EXPOSED Why 90% of Blacks Vote Democrat ( by Alton Lavallis, a Black member of Mensa) it will blow your mind. Then come back and try to debate, but I know you wont.


----------



## Guest

topcop14 said:


> http://videos.mediaite.com/embed/player/?content=4NX4CC2B2RSXHXYQ&layout=&content_type=content_item&playlist_cid=&media_type=video&read_more=1&widget_type_cid=svp]http://videos.mediaite.com/embed/pl...ia_type=video&read_more=1&widget_type_cid=svp
> Unreal !!!


Very articulate response by a young woman who knows about REAL racism;


----------



## cousteau

Outstanding. PEI produces some intelligent people in their schools. There will always be the racist fringe, thats just the world. It is refreshing, almost relieving, to see some people of color can see through the left wing propaganda.


----------



## 7costanza

C







over of the new News Week magazine.


----------



## KozmoKramer

And they have the nerve to denigrate the Tea Party. Dear lord, they're mentally ill.
Catch the MENSA candidate at :58 and the laugh out loud satire at 1:18.

http://www.mrctv.org/videos/code-pink-vagina-protest-rnc-convention


----------



## HistoryHound

What a bunch of idiots. I realize Mitt doesn't like the ladies quite the way bill clinton does, but that's not a bad thing. Could someone please explain to me how a man who has been married and by all accounts faithful to one woman for 43 years & stayed by her side through her illness hates women? Probably not since the guy with the sign couldn't even explain what his sign actually meant. Then there's the genius at the end saying any woman who votes republican is only doing so because her husband told her to. WTF? You're for women's rights supposedly, but you don't believe we can think for ourselves? There's something wrong with these people. Oh and for the record, I'm sure I speak for a lot of women when I say I would really prefer it if the politicians didn't concern themselves with my vagina.


----------



## 7costanza

MSNBC chose to NOT air ANY of the speeches from minorities, how convenient.


----------



## lofu

Delta784 said:


> Very articulate response by a young woman who knows about REAL racism;


Clap, clap, clap. Well done Miss. Maybe she should run for office.


----------



## LGriffin

KozmoKramer said:


> And they have the nerve to denigrate the Tea Party. Dear lord, they're mentally ill.
> Catch the MENSA candidate at :58 and the laugh out loud satire at 1:18.
> 
> http://www.mrctv.org/videos/code-pink-vagina-protest-rnc-convention


Women like myself don't want any association with ignorant douche bags like this. As usual, they were too busy crafting vaginas to do their homework and realize that their puppet master, Obama proposed to cut funding for annual pap smears as well as many other important routine maintenance tests. It's obvious that this crew isn't big on vagina maintenance, but if you want to dress like one, you should really be up on the facts.

I just received my Romney window sticker in the mail and affixed it to my vehicle. I'm not big on expressing myself through my vehicle but if it gets at least one other person to do the right thing in November, it's worth it's weight in gold. Plus, it's nice to let out of state drivers know that we don't all have _head up the ass syndrome_ in New England. Hopefully one of these vagina hoops doesn't smash my windshield...


----------



## HistoryHound

That was a very well thought out and articulate response. I'm guessing she won't be invited to discuss the issue on MSNBC any time soon.


----------



## kwflatbed

Following stirring speeches from most notably Ann Romney, Chris Christie, Condoleezza Rice and, last night, VP nominee Paul Ryan, it's finally Mitt Romney's opportunity to marshal the support of Republicans - and energize his home-stretch campaign.

*Ryan Message: 'We Don't Have Much Time'* | *TRANSCRIPT* | *VIDEO *| *OPINION: Ryan Builds Trust With Conservatives *
*Ann Romney Blasts Super PAC Ad* | *VIDEO* *TRANSCRIPT* | *JUAN WILLIAMS: What I Meant by 'Corporate Wife'*
*Mia Love Wikipedia Page Vandalized* | *Yahoo Editor Fired Over Romney Slur* | *Ron Paul Supporters Protest *
*POWER PLAY VIDEO: Talking to Voters *| *Obama Skips Watching Convention* | *COMPLETE CONVENTION COVERAGE*


----------



## topcop14

Fox news just reported it will be Clint Eastwood speaking at the RNC.


----------



## Meat Eater

Maybe he's going to speak the way he did in Grand Torino.


----------



## topcop14

Meat Eater said:


> Maybe he's going to speak the way he did in Grand Torino.


and tell Obama to get off his lawn.


----------



## GARDA




----------



## Hush

What a fucking great speech!!! Can't wait to cast my vote.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> What a fucking great speech!!! Can't wait to cast my vote.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


As a lot of good speeches at the RNC. Marco Rubio gave a great one. Some great up and comings in the GOP. Hopefully the old guard/RINOs don't hold them back.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KozmoKramer

GARDA - I wish I could "like" that twice.


----------



## lofu

mtc said:


> I found Eastwood difficult to watch.


I got crushed by a couple friends for saying "that's the reason an 82 year old man shouldn't go without a script.". Based on the fact that he was hyped and that he was opening the National broadcast, I thought it was awkward.


----------



## Johnny Law

Let your buddies know that at 82, Eastwood would still crush their nuts into dust.


----------



## 7costanza

The Eastwood speech was a bit odd, funny at times but a bit odd. IMHO the best part was here is a Hollywood actor opening for the next President and hes saying HE WORKS FOR US, HES OUR EMPLOYEEE.. try and get some leftist like Penn or Moore to hold THEIR Messiah to that kind of gritty, harsh and honest description, their to busy garggling his balls to even realize wtf this guy has planned.

Even a dbag like Bill Maher thought Clint killed it so dont let the left say it wasnt good.

As a performer, as a stand-up comedian for 30 years who knows how hard it is to get laughs, excuse me, he went up there &#8230; without a net, on a tightrope. There was no teleprompter. He did a bit with just an empty chair and _killed_," Maher said. "He committed to it, it was consistent and it worked

Sidenote...GO SEE 2016 , its GOOOD.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Sidenote...GO SEE 2016 , its GOOOD.


Thanks, *7*! I'm going to go see *2016* tonight. I can't wait, and I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## 7costanza

Is anyone else aware that the election results are going to be counted in FUCKIN Spain!!! by a company that has been linked to George Soros. WTF is the USA doing hiring a foreign Co to count the votes for the most important election in our history. Im guessing they plan on stealing the election , it would fit with alot of other things he has done and all the checkpoints, ammo orders. I really wonder what our Military and LE will do when faced with an order they do not agree wth??

OBAMA SOLD VOTE COUNT TO SPAIN COMPANY WITH NO POSSIBLE WAY TO TRACK LOCAL PRECINCTS (SCYTL)?
THERE IS NO POINT DISCUSSING WHO WILL WIN, THE VOTE IS RIGGED BEYOND ALL HOPE
OBAMA SOLD VOTE COUNTING TO FOREIGN COMPANY SCYTL
NO WAY TO TRACK LOCAL LEVEL PRECINCT VOTING, IT WILL BE A TOTAL DISCONNECT, NO WAY TO BACK CHECK ANY US VOTES
SOE WAS ACQUIRED BY SCYTL IN SPAIN
NO AMERICANS ARE ON THE BOARD
WHO OWNS SCYTL?
SOCIALISTS FROM SPAIN AND EUROPE
WHO PERMITTED THIS?
CONGRESS? GOP? NO INVESTIGATION BY FEC!!
AMERICANS ARE IN THE DARK.
THEIR VOTES WILL NOT BE COUNTED AT ALL. THAT IS WHY HE TOLD MEDVEDEV "AFTER MY ELECTION"--IT'S TOTALLY RIGGED
CEO SCYTL WAS CEO OF GLOBALNET, A MAJOR MULTIMILLION CONTRIBUTOR TO OBAMA'S CAMPAIGN IN 2008
http://www.dailypaul.com/225552/obama-sold-vote-count-to-company-in-spain-linked-to-soros


----------



## topcop14

Votes are counted at the local level. So I think this story is pure bull shit.


----------



## Guest

According to *Snopes*, which Obama may or may not control by now, this is false:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/ballot/scytl.asp.

I agree with *7Costanza* that *2016* is a real eye-opening movie and it explains every decision that Obama's made. I highly, highly recommend it.

During the Kenya scenes I thought of *263FPD* because I realized that Barack Obama Senior, who died in a drunk driving accident at age 46, reminds me a lot of *Uncle Omar*.

See this film and encourage everyone you know to see it, too.


----------



## kwflatbed

Snopes is the last one I would belive.


----------



## Guest

Well, I also am skeptical about Snopes, so there's also this. . .

http://dailycaller.com/2012/08/23/university-of-colorado-prediction-model-points-to-big-romney-win

I'm hopeful. I keep thinking about Scott Walker's recall victory and the 2010 elections, and I can't help but think the majority of voters will do the right thing in November.


----------



## 7costanza

Snopes in NOT reliable. I believe they are going to steal this election, if you have been following Obama for 4 yrs you understand this is not R VS D anymore.


----------



## kwflatbed

No it's a lying, cheating,scumbag muslimb against America.


----------



## topcop14

7costanza said:


> Snopes in NOT reliable. I believe they are going to steal this election, if you have been following Obama for 4 yrs you understand this is not R VS D anymore.


While I don't believe the outsourcing of vote counting, I do believe Obama will try to steal the election.


----------



## 7costanza

topcop14 said:


> While I don't believe the outsourcing of vote counting, I do believe Obama will try to steal the election.


There are a ton of sites saying the same, do a little looking. This is a Tea Party site with a ton of links, im going to make a few calls tomorrow and get the truth.

http://theteapartynetwork.org/2012/04/alert-spanish-company-set-to-count-our-ballots-no-oversight/

As well as the complete opposite view from the Occutards saying the same so it deserves at the least a looksy.

http://occupywallst.org/forum/george-soros-owned-company-to-count-americas-votes/


----------



## Guest

Thanks for following up on this, *7costanza*. I totally get it that it's more than Democrat v. Republican. Hell, even Democrats would not vote for their messiah if they fully understood the anti-colonialism ideals of the messiah's father which now motivate the rejected son in all that he does. I totally get it.

I hope we're wrong that this scumbag won't cheat his way back into power, but you're right . . . anything can happen in these very dangerous times. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## topcop14

This sheds some light on what is going on.

With six months until Election Day, conspiracy theories are percolating on the Internet like bubbling mud pots at Yellowstone: Left-wing billionaire George Soros is going to rig the election for Barack Obama. Foreigners will oversee the nation's entire vote-counting system. The fix is in, and all is lost.
Before conservatives go all Michael Moore-moonbatty, let's calm down and separate voter fraud facts from fiction. There's no time to waste worrying about manufactured scares. And there are plenty of legitimate threats to electoral integrity without having to inflate or concoct them.
FACT: Scytl is a Spain-based business that specializes in "electoral security technology" and electronic voting applications. Its cryptographic research initially was funded by the Spanish government's Ministry of Science and Technology and later was spun off as a private-sector e-voting venture.

http://townhall.com/columnists/mich...cytl_voter_fraud_facts_and_fiction/page/full/


----------



## IrishCop

Delta784 said:


> Like I said, I don't care about the opinions of non-Americans about the upcoming election, the same as I don't care about the next election in your country.
> 
> Worry about yourself and your own affairs, we'll manage our affairs.


Well done the Irish!

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7135/obamairishho4.jpg


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> Well done the Irish!
> 
> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/7135/obamairishho4.jpg


Yup, we'll soon be joining you as a Socialist paradise.

Because it worked so well with the Soviet Union, Cuba, North Korea, Vietnam, etc.


----------



## LGriffin

I have little faith in MA voters but you know this country is FUBAR when West is pinned by a two bit drunk with an arrest record in Florida.
What was once honorable is now expendable. What was once earned is now expected. The good guys are the bad guys.
I will never accept this mindset.


----------



## IrishCop

Delta784 said:


> I couldn't possibly care less what the citizens of another country think about AMERICAN political candidates, and in any case, Sky News is a socialist media outlet that I have absolutely no respect for....if they're "hammering" Romney, I would wear that like a badge of honor if I were Mitt.
> 
> I also couldn't possibly care less who is in the running to be the next British Prime Minister. As I tell nosy people while I'm working, "Worry about yourself".


Perhaps not worry but I think it's important that you be aware of what is happening in other parts of the world.

No worries here in The Land Down Under -- how are things with you?


----------



## 263FPD

Hey Irishcop? If you like our President so much, you are welcome to have him over for some shrimp on the barbie. Once he is there, convince him to stay. We don't want him. Sounds as if you do. 

Or is it just you sitting back and enjoying seeing us "Yanks" take it in our arse? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishCop

263FPD said:


> Hey Irishcop? If you like our President so much, you are welcome to have him over for some shrimp on the barbie. Once he is there, convince him to stay. We don't want him. Sounds as if you do.
> 
> Or is it just you sitting back and enjoying seeing us "Yanks" take it in our arse?


To be honest mate, I know little of American politics but given that I have relations in American (what Irishman doesn't) I keep in touch with the goings on and indeed what happens in America does affect the rest of the world, especially the Stock Market but of course the worry is that we also need to keep an eye on China.

In so far as President Obama is concerned I know nothing of the man other than he heads a socialist government and he has a bit of Irish in him (what American doesn't). Australia also has a socialist government and it hasn't does us any good - thankfully we will be having elections late this year and hopefully we will put an end to that; as a matter of fact I'm pretty sure that we will put an end to them.

In the forums that I visit which are mainly law enforcement/military, and homesteading/agriculture I find President Obama to be very unpopular and I guess it's not the man but the policies of his government but the American people voted him in for a second term, so he must have something going for him!?

I often wonder would things have been different if John McCain and his running mate Sarah Palin had been elected and if Sarah Palin will ever make it to the White House?

BTW - in Australia, the Labor Party is equiv to your Democrats and the Liberal Party is equiv to your Republicans.

Cheers.


----------



## 263FPD

The only Irish I have in me is an occasional Irish whiskey. 

The reason he for voted in, by narrow margin I may add, is that unfortunately the freeloader lazy welfare grabbers that never voted before once in their natural life, came out in force. They knew if they didn't get him back in to the office, that heavy train would be derailed. They will get four more years of "fat and happy" while worker bees like us, will bend over and get ass fucked some more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> Perhaps not worry but I think it's important that you be aware of what is happening in other parts of the world.
> 
> No worries here in The Land Down Under -- how are things with you?


How's that gun ban working out for you?


----------



## pahapoika

IrishCop said:


> Perhaps not worry but I think it's important that you be aware of what is happening in other parts of the world.
> 
> No worries here in The Land Down Under -- how are things with you?


i've traveled a bit. haven't been to the Land of Oz yet, but have in-laws living in Tasmania so hope to make it there soon.

it's no secret Europeans and other countries love osama. personally think they like seeing us go down in flames with this buffoon of a leader.

the parasites living on the dole won this one, but once those collage kids find out there's no job waiting for them we'll get another Ronald Reagan .

that outta get the rest of world's knickers in a bunch. especially the damn ******** blowing everything up ! ( and we might have a few extra bombs left over for old "what's his name" in North Korea  )


----------



## IrishCop

Delta784 said:


> How's that gun ban working out for you?


Very Good - Australian's are generally happy with the level of gun control.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-12-17/us-urged-to-consider-australia-gun-laws-example/4431262


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> Very Good - Australian's are generally happy with the level of gun control.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-12-17/us-urged-to-consider-australia-gun-laws-example/4431262


Really? You have to excuse me if I don't accept ABC as an unbiased source, without an agenda.

Did you actually watch this?


----------



## 7costanza

I think they should ban Dingos.....its for the babies right.


----------



## IrishCop

Delta784 said:


> Really? You have to excuse me if I don't accept ABC as an unbiased source, without an agenda.
> 
> Did you actually watch this?


I am not anti-gun, I just don't want Australia to become like The Good Old Land Of The Free and that is why I support Australia's Gun Control Laws.

I acknowledge that there were many Australian gun owners who were quite bitter at losing their gun collection but that is the way it had to be at that time.

In relation to the video of Mr Suter, I could just as easily trawl the internet and find videos of Americans who are anti-gun.


----------



## niteowl1970

IrishCop said:


> I acknowledge that there were many Australian gun owners who were quite bitter at losing their gun collection but that is the way it had to be at that time.


It's always easier for a government to take people's rights away when it's citizens just lay down for them.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

IrishCop said:


> I am not anti-gun, I just don't want Australia to become like The Good Old Land Of The Free and that is why I support Australia's Gun Control Laws.
> 
> I acknowledge that there were many Australian gun owners who were quite bitter at losing their gun collection but that is the way it had to be at that time.
> 
> In relation to the video of Mr Suter, I could just as easily trawl the internet and find videos of Americans who are anti-gun.


Spoken like a true subject


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> I acknowledge that there were many Australian gun owners who were quite bitter at losing their gun collection but that is the way it had to be at that time.


Why?

Violent crime has skyrocketed in Australia since the gun ban, so what exactly did it accomplish?

As JAP intimated, we're citizens in the United States, not subjects.


----------



## kwflatbed

If he was an American, he would be an Obama kool aid drinker.


----------



## kwflatbed

If he was an American, he would be an Obama kool aid drinker.


----------



## Johnny Law

Even if I wasn't protected by the 2nd amendment here, I sure as fuck wouldn't turn my weapons over just because it "suddenly" became illegal when they weren't prior.


----------



## pahapoika

actually one of the latest news articles said Aussies had gone out and bought even MORE guns than before.

course their all bolt actions and pumps, but now the Australian government wants to take them away too !!!

hear it's a nice country and all, well except for all the muslims.....................

too bad cause once you get rid of the guns you'll be growing a beard and banging your head on a dirty rug 5 times a day


----------



## IrishCop

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Spoken like a true subject


As in subject to the laws of the land I live in -- just like you.

Spare The Land of The Free rhetoric, we in Australia have as much freedom if not more than those in America.

I do accept that Americans in general do get rather excited about their guns and I've taken that into consideration when reading some of the responses to my views on gun control in Australia and how the US authorities are examining similar gun control options.


----------



## Johnny Law

IrishCop said:


> Spare The Land of The Free rhetoric, we in Australia have as much freedom if not more than those in America.


Can you please name one freedom you have there, that we don't here? I'm curious


----------



## IrishCop

Johnny Law said:


> Can you please name one freedom you have there, that we don't here? I'm curious


Come on down and find out,






Cheers.


----------



## Joel98

IrishCop said:


> Spare The Land of The Free rhetoric, we in Australia have as much freedom if not more than those in America.
> 
> .


hahaha! that's why the Australian government has punished people for speaking out on political issues, right? ....I guess your 'freedom' doesn't include freedom of speech...


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> Spare The Land of The Free rhetoric, we in Australia have as much freedom if not more than those in America.


Really?

I own an AR-15, a SAR-1 (semi-auto AK-47), and thousands of rounds of ammo for each.

Can you do that Down Under?


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> Spare The Land of The Free rhetoric, we in Australia have as much freedom if not more than those in America.


What?


----------



## IrishCop

Joel98 said:


> hahaha! that's why the Australian government has punished people for speaking out on political issues, right? .....


Wrong.


----------



## IrishCop

Delta784 said:


> Really?
> 
> I own an AR-15, a SAR-1 (semi-auto AK-47), and thousands of rounds of ammo for each.
> 
> Can you do that Down Under?


Thankfully, NO!

Why do you own an AR-15, a semi-auto AK-47 and thousands of rounds of ammo?


----------



## niteowl1970

IrishCop said:


> Wrong.


Not so fast

http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...er-interference/2006/02/12/1139679479548.html

http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/events/election_04/albertlanger.htm

http://www.abc.net.au/mediawatch/transcripts/s1489465.htm


----------



## IrishCop

niteowl1970 said:


> Not so fast
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...er-interference/2006/02/12/1139679479548.html
> 
> Senior Public Servant - As a public servant was not permitted to comment of government policy - Same applies in the US.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/events/election_04/albertlanger.htm
> 
> Was charged and convicted of Contempt of Court - Same would apply in the US.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/mediawatch/transcripts/s1489465.htm
> 
> Sedition is a serious offence in any country, however the article quoted is legal opinion only.


----------



## Johnny Law

IrishCop said:


> Thankfully, NO!
> 
> Why do you own an AR-15, a semi-auto AK-47 and thousands of rounds of ammo?


The simple answer is.....because he can. The real question isn't why, but why not?


----------



## pahapoika

our 2nd amendment protects us from tyranny. kinda like what's happening in " other " countries


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

IrishCop said:


> Thankfully, NO!
> 
> Why do you own an AR-15, a semi-auto AK-47 and thousands of rounds of ammo?


To defend the unalienable rights of myself, my family, and my friends against the increasing possibility and threat of a tyrannical government.

There's your answer. Shit hits the fan here, most of us are prepared for an enduring battle, because we hold the same firearms technology as our government. Shit hits the fan down under? Hope you throw rocks accurately.


----------



## Johnny Law

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> . Shit hits the fan down under? Hope you throw rocks accurately.


He has one of those razor boomerangs like the feral kid in "The Road Warrior", its semi automatic too. Depending on wind speed and how hard he throws it, it may be considered automatic.


----------



## pahapoika

boomerangs, man ! boomerangs 

( or did they outlaw those too ? )


----------



## Joel98

Wrong, you do not understand our freedom of speech principles in America....you are allowed to speak out on any political issues you want, without fear of reprisal. The only thing you can't do is 'yell fire in a crowded theater'.


----------



## Joel98

IrishCop said:


> Thankfully, NO!
> 
> Why do you own an AR-15, a semi-auto AK-47 and thousands of rounds of ammo?


Why do you think the American colonists owned muskets, pistols, and tons of ammo?


----------



## kwflatbed

America was not founded as a penal colony like your adopted home.


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> Thankfully, NO!
> 
> Why do you own an AR-15, a semi-auto AK-47 and thousands of rounds of ammo?


Because the Second Amendment guarantees the rest of the Constitution.


----------



## IrishCop

Delta784 said:


> Because the Second Amendment guarantees the rest of the Constitution.


No doubt about it mate, you're a killing machine.


----------



## IrishCop

kwflatbed said:


> America was not founded as a penal colony like your adopted home.


Too true mate, Australia was built by convicts and a fair few of them were Irish but there were no black slaves.


----------



## HousingCop

IrishCop said:


> Too true mate, Australia was built by convicts and a fair few of them were Irish but there were no black slaves.


*Slavery is slavery..... black, white, purple, or blue.*
http://articles.latimes.com/1991-10-13/news/mn-745_1_south-sea-islanders


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> No doubt about it mate, you're a killing machine.


I'll be perfectly content to not shoot anyone for the rest of my life, but it's better to have it and not need it, then need it and not have it.


----------



## pahapoika

do i detect a bit of envy here Irish ?


----------



## LGriffin

pahapoika said:


> do i detect a bit of envy here Irish ?


Yes

(The above image will not occur on US soil.)


----------



## IrishCop

pahapoika said:


> do i detect a bit of envy here Irish ?


Envious of who, certainly not the US in so far as gun control is concerned!

I'm not sure what you are getting at but if it is in relation to my position on gun control in Australia, if you read my previous comments you will see that I am satisfied with the current gun control regulations in Australia


----------



## IrishCop

LGriffin said:


> Yes
> 
> (The above image will not occur on US soil.)


Hmmm, don't bet on it mate --- I can just see the billboards being erected outside each American town, with the above image and the caption, 'Coming To Your Town Soon' and underneath in small print, 'Assistance and advice of the Australian Government is acknowledged'


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> Hmmm, don't bet on it mate --- I can just see the billboards being erected outside each American town, with the above image and the caption, 'Coming To Your Town Soon' and underneath in small print, 'Assistance and advice of the Australian Government is acknowledged'


Molon Labe.


----------



## LGriffin

IrishCop said:


> Hmmm, don't bet on it mate --- I can just see the billboards being erected outside each American town, with the above image and the caption, 'Coming To Your Town Soon' and underneath in small print, 'Assistance and advice of the Australian Government is acknowledged'


That's hilarious.
Your people are used to being subjugated so i'm not surprised that a country built by prisoners rolled over so quickly only to be rewarded with home invasions and a spike in crime. I see that as poor planning but if you're more into job security than pride in your country, I can see why you're so pleased.
It is not in our nature to roll over. Our generosity has gotten us to the point where those on the dole have multiplied so quickly that they've elected a POTUS who wishes to bring this great country to her knees. Our country is divided and the side that will not give up their firearms are far better trained than the side that wishes to take away our right to possess them.


----------



## pahapoika

IrishCop said:


> Envious of who, certainly not the US in so far as gun control is concerned!
> 
> I'm not sure what you are getting at but if it is in relation to my position on gun control in Australia, if you read my previous comments you will see that I am satisfied with the current gun control regulations in Australia


 Do you own any firearms Irish ?


----------



## IrishCop

pahapoika said:


> Do you own any firearms Irish ?


I've been associated with firearms throughout my 40 years in uniform and regarded them as tools of trade but in answer to your question -- No need and No interest.

I realise that this topic, 'More Romney News' has gone way off the rails but just remember that my stand is not about gun ownership, its about my support for gun control.


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> I've been associated with firearms throughout my 40 years in uniform and regarded them as tools of trade but in answer to your question -- No need and No interest.
> 
> I realise that this topic, 'More Romney News' has gone way off the rails but just remember that my stand is not about gun ownership, its about my support for gun control.


I respect your and anyone else's choice to not own guns, but don't you dare tell me or any other law-abiding American that we can't.


----------



## pahapoika

IrishCop said:


> I've been associated with firearms throughout my 40 years in uniform and regarded them as tools of trade but in answer to your question -- No need and No interest.
> 
> I realize that this topic, 'More Romney News' has gone way off the rails but just remember that my stand is not about gun ownership, its about my support for gun control.


interesting. most of the cops i know that support gun control/confiscation own guns themselves, but never acknowledge the hypocrisy.

so your perfectly happy without the ability to protect your family ?

being exposed to criminals everyday most people in this business are very aware of the danger that exists out there.

are you just hoping it "won't happen to you" ?


----------



## Joel98

IrishCop said:


> I've been associated with firearms throughout my 40 years in uniform and regarded them as tools of trade but in answer to your question -- No need and No interest.
> .


Irish, I thought the Irish Guards were unarmed..?


----------



## IrishCop

Delta784 said:


> I respect your and anyone else's choice to not own guns, but don't you dare tell me or any other law-abiding American that we can't.


If the US Government wants advice from Australia on gun control --- only too happy to oblige mate and in so far as your arsenal of an 'AR-15, a Semi-Auto AK47 and thousands of rounds of ammo' is concerned, nothing personal but I wouldn't like to have to respond to a heavy domestic at your place involving say alcohol and or drugs and given the latest killing trend in the US, nor would I like my local school, church, cinema or shopping centre to be near you.

Of course in Australia that would not be a worry given that you would not be allowed to own such weapons and if you did have a permit to own a lawful firearm the dispatcher would be able to advise me via the Firearms Registry that firearms were stored at those premises, thus enabling me to seek back-up from the Tactical Response Group.


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> If the US Government wants advice from Australia on gun control


I'll stick with the advice of people named Madison, Jefferson, Adams, and Washington, thanks anyway.


----------



## Dan Stark

IrishCop said:


> I
> thus enabling me to seek back-up from the Tactical Response Group.


Sally. I worked alone in a town with the LARGEST percentage of conceal carry permits in the state. 70% percent of town owns enough guns to make statists change their depends. Never needed a tactical response group to handle calls. Harden the fuck up


----------



## IrishCop

Joel98 said:


> Irish, I thought the Irish Guards were unarmed..?


Joel, I am one of the many Irish who became Cops in Australia and thus the term Irish Cop.

The same applies in the US, where Irish Cops are renowned, thus your Irish American Police Officers Association and the numerous Police Emerald Societies.

Many, many moons ago before migrating to Australia I considered joining the Royal Ulster Constabulary which is an armed force, however given the history of that part of Ireland I made the right decision in migrating to Australia.

In answer to your question on the Gardaí, I cut and pasted the following for your information,

Although a primarily unarmed force, certain units of the Gardaí, such as detective units, the regional support units, and the Emergency Response Unit are commissioned to carry firearms. The original stock of Smith & Wesson Model 10 revolvers are in the process of being replaced by the Sig Sauer P226 and Walther P99c semi-automatic pistols. Regional Support Units are equipped with Heckler & Koch MP7 sub-machine guns in addition to issue pistols and non-lethal weapons such as tasers and pepper spray. They serve as a first response to back up regular Garda officers in critical situations due to a rise of incidents that involve firearm use. In order to be issued with a firearm, or to carry a firearm whilst on duty, a member must be in possession of a valid gun card.


----------



## IrishCop

Dan Stark said:


> Sally. I worked alone in a town with the LARGEST percentage of conceal carry permits in the state. 70% percent of town owns enough guns to make statists change their depends. Never needed a tactical response group to handle calls. Harden the fuck up


You quote Chopper Read, well Cowboy, that says a lot about you.


----------



## Dan Stark

Uhhh... Because it was funny and appropriate? 

When I get to a computer, maybe I'll educate you in the finer points of our country, and some pretty significant case law regarding firearms. What bad people do with inanimate objects has no bearing on me as a free man. Things may be great in your gun free utopia right now, but what happens when your benevolent masters... Aren't so benevolent.


----------



## IrishCop

Dan Stark said:


> Uhhh... Because it was funny and appropriate?
> 
> When I get to a computer, maybe I'll educate you in the finer points of our country, and some pretty significant case law regarding firearms. What bad people do with inanimate objects has no bearing on me as a free man. Things may be great in your gun free utopia right now, but what happens when your benevolent masters... Aren't so benevolent.


Forget the computer, go and have a beer with your mates instead.

I'm not interested in being educated by a person who quotes Chopper Read as an authority on human behaviour and by the way, there is nothing ever funny about Chopper Read.


----------



## Dan Stark

IrishCop said:


> Forget the computer, go and have a beer with your mates instead.
> 
> I'm not interested in being educated by a person who quotes Chopper Read as an authority on human behaviour and by the way, there is nothing ever funny about Chopper Read.


Nor is there anything funny about using government policy to enforce ones opinions on guns on their fellow citizens. I'm on the clock now, so finding a computer is no skin off my back.

Beer though huh? What if I have too many and get behind wheel? Should we ban cars for everyone if I plow into a gaggle of children? Or should society just punish me as an individual? (look up how many people cars kill in US)

Also. Please tell me your understanding of our Bill of Rights, and what it means. It will give us a starting point for our discussion.


----------



## LGriffin

Wow. Scared of lawful gun owners? It sounds like you're lift your skirt and jump on the kitchen table scared of firearms. You should be more afraid of the criminals who have them. Your dispatcher won't be able to tell you what they have when you roll up on them.


----------



## pahapoika

you don't think Chopper is funny ?

think we're taking ourselves a little too seriously


----------



## pahapoika

found at least one Aussie who likes guns


----------



## IrishCop

pahapoika said:


> found at least one Aussie who likes guns


I could find you heaps of Aussies who like guns.

Here's another,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell_Mark


----------



## IrishCop

LGriffin said:


> Wow. Scared of lawful gun owners? It sounds like you're lift your skirt and jump on the kitchen table scared of firearms. You should be more afraid of the criminals who have them. Your dispatcher won't be able to tell you what they have when you roll up on them.


Now, now, stop being silly, behave yourself, otherwise I shall have to write to your parents.


----------



## Dan Stark

IrishCop said:


> Now, now, stop being silly, behave yourself, otherwise I shall have to write to your parents.


No wonder you love the government, they are your pseudo mom to tattle to.

Some bedtime reading for you:

http://caselaw.lp.findlaw.com/scripts/getcase.pl?court=US&vol=116&invol=252

http://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/153/535/case.html

http://supreme.justia.com/cases/federal/us/494/259/case.html

http://www.scotusblog.com/2008/06/court-a-constitutional-right-to-a-gun/

http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/09pdf/08-1521.pdf

A super-duper quote for you from McDonald:


> By the 1850's, the fear that the National Government would
> disarm the universal militia had largely faded, but the right to keep
> and bear arms was highly valued for self-defense. Abolitionist authors wrote in support of the right, and attempts to disarm "FreeSoilers" in "Bloody Kansas," met with outrage that the constitutional
> right to keep and bear arms had been taken from the people. After
> the Civil War, the Southern States engaged in systematic efforts to
> disarm and injure African Americans, see Heller, supra, at ___.*
> These injustices prompted the 39th Congress to pass the Freedmen's
> Bureau Act of 1866 and the Civil Rights Act of 1866 to protect the
> right to keep and bear arms. Congress, however, ultimately deemed
> these legislative remedies insufficient, and approved the Fourteenth
> Amendment. Today, it is generally accepted that that Amendment
> was understood to provide a constitutional basis for protecting the
> rights set out in the Civil Rights Act.* See General Building Contractors Assn., Inc. v. Pennsylvania, 458 U. S. 375, 389. In Congressional
> debates on the proposed Amendment, its legislative proponents in the
> 39th Congress referred to the right to keep and bear arms as a fun-Cite as: 561 U. S. ____ (2010) 5
> Syllabus
> damental right deserving of protection. Evidence from the period
> immediately following the Amendment's ratification confirms that
> that right was considered fundamental. Pp. 22-31.


----------



## IrishCop

Delta784 said:


> Molon Labe.


I'm on my way.
*Obama gives foreign cops new police powers in U.S.*

Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2009/12/120363/#JDe32fCBlDWz5RDU.99​


----------



## Dan Stark

orly?






Seriously though. I gave you ample material to start a legit discussion, you don't even have an understanding of our history and the cornerstone that citizens bearing arms played in it. Fool me once shame on you. You're useless. Thank you for serving in the honorable profession of Law Enforcement (if you really are a cop), but you REALLY do need to harden the fuck up. Cheers mate.


----------



## pahapoika

IrishCop said:


> I'm on my way.
> *Obama gives foreign cops new police powers in U.S.*
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2009/12/120363/#JDe32fCBlDWz5RDU.99​


so your coming to take our guns as part of osama's army, eh ?

think Northern Ireland and the British. yeah, i know it was a "Holy War", but it didn't end well for Limeys


----------



## IrishCop

Dan Stark said:


> orly?
> 
> Seriously though. I gave you ample material to start a legit discussion, you don't even have an understanding of our history and the cornerstone that citizens bearing arms played in it. Fool me once shame on you. You're useless. Thank you for serving in the honorable profession of Law Enforcement (if you really are a cop), but you REALLY do need to harden the fuck up. Cheers mate.


You should have taken my advice and gone for the beer with your mates or maybe in your case a soda pop, for in your response you have gone over the top, lost the plot and resorted to a personal attack, thus revealing a high degree of immaturity on your part.

You have jumped into this thread without reading the full topic which drifted from 'More Romney News' to my views on gun control in Australia which was given in response to a question by Delta 784. I also quoted news reports that the US was looking at the Australian model of gun control.

In regards to the right to bear arms, I have more of an understanding of the US history than you have of Australia's.

Australia does not have a national problem with gun control but the America does, your government acknowledges that and so does the rest of the world.


----------



## IrishCop

pahapoika said:


> so your coming to take our guns as part of osama's army, eh ?
> 
> think Northern Ireland and the British. yeah, i know it was a "Holy War", but it didn't end well for Limeys


The troubles in Northern Ireland --- based on your previous posts within this thread on Australia, I reckon you would know about as much about the troubles in Northern Ireland as you apparently know about Australia which appeared to me to be very little.

Don't bring Northern Ireland into this discussion because I'm not going there.


----------



## Dan Stark

IrishCop said:


> You should have taken my advice and gone for the beer with your mates or maybe in your case a soda pop, for in your response you have gone over the top, lost the plot and resorted to a personal attack, thus revealing a high degree of immaturity on your part.
> 
> CRY MORE. TELL MY MOM
> 
> You have jumped into this thread without reading the full topic which drifted from 'More Romney News' to my views on gun control in Australia which was given in response to a question by Delta 784. I also quoted news reports that the US was looking at the Australian model of gun control.
> 
> I READ ALL OF YOUR POSTS
> 
> In regards to the right to bear arms, I have more of an understanding of the US history than you have of Australia's.
> 
> WHO SAID I CARE ABOUT AUSTRALIA. PROVE THAT YOU KNOW WHAT OUR B.O.R. RECOGNIZES
> 
> Australia does not have a national problem with gun control but the America does, your government acknowledges that and so does the rest of the world.
> 
> PEOPLE COMMITTING CRIMES WITH GUNS DOESN'T ERODE NATURAL RIGHTS.


You have jack shit for an understanding of our country, as evidenced by the fact that you glossed over some of the most profound 2nd amendment cases our country has seen in the last 5 years. I don't give a fuck about your laws down under because I don't live there. You posted a half assed new report about people who wipe their ass with the principles that our country was founded on, and think that they can usurp the laws of our land with touchy feely ideas from other countries. Like I said before, you are from a philosophical perspective that believes that government is a tool to enforce your opinion on everyone else. A free man doesn't believe that, and does not believe in infringing on the rights of others who have done no wrong.

I'll spell it out for you. Heller stated that the core concept of the 2nd amendment is self-defense. The framers of the constitution had just finished fighting a revolution against their own government. That right to self defense that Heller alludes to, whether you like it or not, extends to defending yourself from the government. The case also protects use of firearms in 'common use'. The problem is that how can you effectively defend yourself from a government that is armed to the TEETH, with neutered weapons. Fox guarding the henhouse when the feds and state can tell you that you can only have 10 round magazines, when they have a whole lot more. Seriously. Go read the cases before you come back with any more gun control nonsense.


----------



## IrishCop

Dan Stark said:


> ...... I don't give a fuck about your laws down under because I don't live there.............


I guess I could say the same about the laws in the US for the same reason in that I don't live there.


----------



## Dan Stark

IrishCop said:


> I guess I could say the same about the laws in the US.


No. You couldn't, because the central points of your posts hinge on our laws. You're outGUNNED here intellectually. Maybe if they banned high-cap thought process, you'd be safer. Wake me up when you have a substantive point other than me making you feel bad, or the fact we have gun crime (of which about 1.5% of all gun crime involves super evil mis-named assault rifles). Correlation does not equal causation. Meditate on that.


----------



## kwflatbed

"If the US Government wants advice from Australia on gun control"

We have enough Obama ball suckers now, we do not need any more.


----------



## IrishCop

Dan Stark said:


> No. You couldn't, because the central points of your posts hinge on our laws. You're outGUNNED here intellectually. Maybe if they banned high-cap thought process, you'd be safer. Wake me up when you have a substantive point other than me making you feel bad, or the fact we have gun crime (of which about 1.5% of all gun crime involves super evil mis-named assault rifles). Correlation does not equal causation. Meditate on that.


Dan, are you on drugs?


----------



## IrishCop

kwflatbed said:


> "If the US Government wants advice from Australia on gun control"
> 
> We have enough Obama ball suckers now, we do not need any more.


Mate, no use whinging to me about Obama, I didn't elect him.


----------



## kwflatbed

No all of the fraud and corrupt votes that have been overlooked and hidden
by the idiots in power did.


----------



## Dan Stark

IrishCop said:


> Dan, are you on drugs?


Yes. I snort freedom.


----------



## HousingCop

*IrishCop sounds like EnforceOfficer, but only Down Under........*
*....you know, in Canada......... HC*


----------



## Guest

IrishCop said:


> I'm on my way.
> *Obama gives foreign cops new police powers in U.S.*
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2009/12/120363/#JDe32fCBlDWz5RDU.99


Bring it....I have a bunch of 62-grain greeting cards waiting for you.


----------



## pahapoika

IrishCop said:


> The troubles in Northern Ireland --- based on your previous posts within this thread on Australia, I reckon you would know about as much about the troubles in Northern Ireland as you apparently know about Australia which appeared to me to be very little.
> 
> Don't bring Northern Ireland into this discussion because I'm not going there.


not pretending to know much about Northern Ireland, but allot of the Boston Irish supported the IRA. not saying it's right or wrong, just is.

However with your views on gun confiscation, is it safe to say your one of the Queen's subjects ?


----------



## Dan Stark

Way to not even address the issue you've been getting trounced on. Carry on subject


----------



## niteowl1970

IrishCop said:


> Any further questions, ask your teacher.


What a zinger... Usually one has to go over to You Tube to find something so lacking in hilarity.


----------



## mpd61

IrishCop said:


> I'm on my way.
> *Obama gives foreign cops new police powers in U.S.*
> 
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2009/12/120363/#JDe32fCBlDWz5RDU.99​


Yeah I'm sure this is about as constitutional as his recent "appointments" as decided by SCOTUS.....This President is losing it!


----------

